Ask HN: Any service available to translate 60 lines of Algol60 code into Ruby? - vinnyglennon
======
kristoft
I don’t think there is any service for that, but I think somebody from
community can help. 60 lines is not so many:)

~~~
vinnyglennon
Yes, that is my hope. Happy to pay, I just don't know who to ask. Any
recommendations?

~~~
kristoft
You know, i'm a programming languages enthusiast and always happy to dig in
some code. If you can show me the code, i can take a look & see if i can help.
No money needed %)

------
BjoernKW
I haven't written any Algol 60 code but from a cursory look it doesn't look
too alien. The keywords and basic concepts look similar to those in modern
procedural languages. So, depending on the complexity of the original code,
perhaps trying to translate the code without any previous Algol 60 knowledge
might be a viable approach, too.

Other than that, this sounds like a problem that could be solved by pairing an
Algol 60 and a Ruby programmer if you can't find someone who knows both
languages.

------
thorin
Why don't you link the source, some people might find it interesting...

